

Machine Learning Impact Forum - mynegation
http://mlimpact.com/

======
mynegation
Inspired by this article:

[http://www.wkiri.com/research/papers/wagstaff-
MLmatters-12.p...](http://www.wkiri.com/research/papers/wagstaff-
MLmatters-12.pdf)

This is a forum to contribute your ideas for what challenges we might aspire
to solve, changes in our community that can improve machine learning impact,
and examples of machine learning projects that have had tangible impact.

